# Can I sell this wood?



## roberthathaway7 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have been cutting up a tree line in the back of one of our corn fields to make a little side money on fire wood, knowing that much of this was black cherry. I think i just found out I might be throwing away big dollars that could be made by selling this to a local saw mill. Is this true? Size-wize, the trees average about 16-24 inches at the base, but there might be some bigger. Let me know guys! Oh- also, there are a few good suzed mulberry's. any worth in these? The wood is a really odd yellow color so i didn't know if there was a demand for it..

Also..I have same across some nice burl wood that I know someone would love to have/buy but I have no idea of what to do with it once I find it. Do I let it dry and then cut it to smaller pieces? How long? can I sell it green.. what do I do? I see this bringing good money on ebay and various places all the time and I'm lookin to make a dollar to pay through college here..


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

roberthathaway7 said:


> . I think i just found out I might be throwing away big dollars that could be made by selling this to a local saw mill. Is this true? Size-wize, the trees average about 16-24 inches at the base, but there might be some bigger.
> 
> Oh- also, there are a few good suzed mulberry's. any worth in these? The wood is a really odd yellow color so i didn't know if there was a demand for it..
> 
> Also..I have same across some nice burl wood ... I see this bringing good money on ebay and various places all the time


Well you could always call the local mills and see. I pay $0.40 bft delivered for cherry sawlogs. For example a 20" (small end) by 8' log scales out to 128 bft= $51.00

Mulberry is a niche wood, personally I love it. I would try to do something other than firewood with it.

Cut them/seal them and try ebay and those various other places. Most buyers are going to want them dry...you may be out of school by the time that happens air drying.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

roberthathaway7 said:


> I have been cutting up a tree line in the back of one of our corn fields..


Tree line makes me think fence line, at least some time, and metal is the bane of a sawmill. Anything that sounds like a fence line tree can be a tough sell.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Very good point, I glossed over that on my first reading, not fully awake yet...and maybe an overgrown fence is the cause of so many burls. I would take a metal detector out there. If you are full of metal noone is going to want the logs or the burls :no:


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

jeffreythree said:


> Tree line makes me think fence line, at least some time, and metal is the bane of a sawmill. Anything that sounds like a fence line tree can be a tough sell.


That is what I was thinking too. If someone comes in with a tree that came from a field line bells and whistles go off. But not every tree on the edge of a field has had a fence, it is worth looking real close for evidence of an old fence.


----------



## roberthathaway7 (Jul 9, 2010)

ok thanks guys! and trust me I will be drying burls for the next twenty years or so to pay for school hahaha..


----------

